# Building CM10 for toro, extract-files.sh is missing



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pretty much the title, also, can't seem to find toro on the github for CM...

Any thoughts?


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

me too...tried building for maguro,but extract-files.sh missing when you have to connect the device and grab proprietary files...


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

It changed. It's now generate-packages.sh I think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

housry23 said:


> It changed. It's now generate-packages.sh I think
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ok, thanks, I'll take a look when i switch back over into to linux.


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

housry23 said:


> It changed. It's now generate-packages.sh I think
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


https://gist.github.com/3378341

That's the output of generate-packages.sh

Didn't seem to work as expected.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Instead of dealing with pulling stuff from your device, you can do this instead.


----------

